# Ship Ahoy! Scottish Maritime Heritage Exhibition 2017



## AndrewPetrie (Feb 3, 2006)

Come and join us at the Summerlee Museum for Ship Ahoy! 2017. This has become a popular and well attended event since it's inception in 2013. Previous exhibition videos can been seen here: 



 and here: 




Hope to see you there.

Regards

Andrew


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Well done! Looks a great event.

Stephen


----------

